# Experimental melonDS RetroArch core released for PC & Switch



## RattletraPM (Feb 18, 2019)

@m4xw has shared with the community an experimental melonDS core for RetroArch. Builds are available for both Windows (64 bit) and, more interestingly, the Nintendo Switch.
Focusing on the latter, while it is possible to load and boot commercial games using it, it's very evident that the core is still in its early stages: there is no touch support yet and you can expect very low framerates in most titles. Nevertheless, some of the more basic 2D games can indeed be played even if not quite at fullspeed yet and they can become even more enjoyable with the help of overclocking.

A download link for the core in the sources below. In order to use it, you need to have RetroArch installed on your Switch (link). Once you have both, copy the file "melonds_libretro_libnx.nro" to:


```
microSD:\retroarch\cores
```

Like other DS emulators, you also need to have the Nintendo DS BIOS files ready at hand before you can boot any game, specifically the files "bios7.bin", "bios9.bin" and "firmware.bin". Once you have them, copy them over to:


```
microSD:\retroarch\cores\system
```

You can verify that melonDS recognizes them by loading the core in RetroArch, going to "Information", then "Core Information" and scrolling down to the "Firmware(s)" section (you can also find MD5 hashes there to check if they are valid).
_(Note: It's a good time to remind that those files are copyrighted and sharing them is against the law. Do not post links to them on GBAtemp!)_

On a last note, it's recommended to use this by giving full RAM access to RetroArch (either by following this guide or by using an NSP), otherwise the emulator may run out of memory.

 Source


----------



## m4xw (Feb 18, 2019)

Lol and I thought it was hardly worth the announcement


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 18, 2019)

m4xw said:


> Lol and I thought it was hardly worth the announcement


You kidding? 
It may not run too great right now but the last update we've ever had for a DS emulator on the Switch is from almost half a year ago and it crashes like crazy! I was honestly pretty excited to see this!

Good job as usual, btw


----------



## m4xw (Feb 18, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> You kidding?
> It may not run too great right now but the last update we've ever had for a DS emulator on the Switch is from almost half a year ago and it crashes like crazy! I was honestly pretty excited to see this!
> 
> Good job as usual, btw


I have the desmume RA core too but it runs just as meh.
It's expected tho. I should at least fix touch and other platforms, it runs as fast as standalone on desktop.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 22, 2019)

I run melonds in retroarch through switch and its work but the screen is enlarge. I cannot see the second screen on the bottom touchscreen. Only the first top screen. How do I change it ?


----------



## Juicex3 (Apr 2, 2021)

how can i open the core settings ?


----------

